# Meklē produktu? >  Stroboskops

## Mairis

Kur var iegādāties stroboskopus auto aizdedzes regulēšanai?
Un vai viens der gan dīzelim, gan benzīnniekam, vai viņi ir atšķirīgi?

----------


## Didzis

Kur Tu dīzelim esi redzējis aizdedzi? Zālīti sapīpējies vai?

----------


## M_J

Dīzelim arī ir jāregulē iesmidzināšanas moments, un kontrolei var izmantot stroboskopu. Protams, ka benzīnnieka stroboskops neder. Benzīinieka stroboskopam signālu ņem no augstsprieguma vada, līdz ar to vajadzīgais devējs ir visnotaļ primitīvs. Dīzelim izmanto tenzo devēju, kurš tiek likts uz augstspiediena caurulītes. Bosch motortesteriem to var piepirkt kā papildus opciju, maksā dārgi, strādā diezgan draņķīgi un ir  viegli salaužams. Bet tāds var noderēt tikai regulējot vecus dīzeļus. Tiem, kuriem ir elektroniskā vadība, iesmidzināšanas momenta regulēšana vai nu vispār nav vajadzīga, vai arī tā notiek sazinoties ar motora vadības bloku, kurš zina pateikt uz kuru pusi un par cik tas moments jāpiekoriģē.

----------


## Mairis

> Kur Tu dīzelim esi redzējis aizdedzi? Zālīti sapīpējies vai?


 Neesi dīzeli redzējis???
To momenta regulēšanu jau arī sauc par to pašu aizdedzes regulēšanu, ja KAS!!!

----------

